# 125 Ways to make money with sublimation.. is it worth it?



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

I saw on one of Condes videos they talk about a book called 125 ways to make money with sublimation... Has anyone read it and would it be worth the money to buy the book?


----------



## marlymarl1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I am wondering the same thing. Don't want to waste money like that, it would be nice if they give you a peak of whats in the book.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

We all know the *ways* to make money with sublimation - iPhone covers, coasters, whatever - but not necessarily *how*. Any book that doesn't give specific marketing, sales, pricing and other tips for the various main categories of sublimation products probably isn't worthwhile.

That said, this isn't a Conde offering per se, but something Conde resells. And it appears to come with CDs with layout content. The same package has been available through Amazon, and has a 2006 publication date. No reviews so far.


----------



## jfitco (Dec 16, 2013)

With any book this industry is in marketing your products. Lots of good ideas that can be just brainstroming


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

What will matter is the follow up. If you just read it and put it on a shelf it's a waste of money. If you read it and then take action it will be priceless. But, that's the key. You have to take action.


----------



## jfitco (Dec 16, 2013)

I agree it is taking action and marketing the products


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

Go to the tradeshows and take the classes you will be overwhelmed with ideas and learn alot. Just don't get overwhelmed to the point of spending money unwisely. Always look the first day or two then spend after sleeping on it.


----------



## jfitco (Dec 16, 2013)

good points you made


----------

